
Art and Politics: The Work of John Heartfield - snake117
http://spartacus-educational.com/spartacus-blogURL66.htm
======
dang
An additional article from a while ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6967889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6967889).

